# Unterkonstruktion Biofilterkammer



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2017)

Moin Leute.

Ich brauche immer noch eine praktikable Lösung für die Unterkonstruktion meiner Filterkammer.
Unter die Filtermaterialien kommen Lichtstegplatten mit 15x15mm Lochung.
Die Platten muss/will ich irgendwo drauf legen.
Die Platten sollen dann 10cm Abstand zum Boden der Filterkammer haben.

*Einziges Kriterium:* Es darf/soll nichts an der Wand verschraubt werden.

Also gibt es für mich zwei Möglichkeiten.
Ich lege einfach was drunter (simpel), oder ich habe ein Gestell das ich einhängen kann und oben am Teichrand aufliegt (elegant).

Problematisch bei den Möglichkeiten zum Einhängen finde ich, dass viele Materialien innen hohl sind und ich nicht will, dass sich darin Gammelwasser sammelt.

Problematisch an der simplen Lösung finde ich, dass ich mit den Boden der Kammer zubanse und Ecken schaffe die nicht durchströmt werden.

Die Ideen gehen momentan von Einfachen Steinen zum drunter legen über Rohrkonstruktionen aus 40er HT Rohr zum einhängen in die Filterkammer, bis hin zu einer Konstruktion zum Einhängen aus Edelstahl. Wobei mir das eigentlich zu teuer ist. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die HT Rohr-Konstruktion irgendwie zu beschweren, dass sie nicht aufschwimmt? 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Ideen.

Querschnitt Biokammer

Helix bewegt/Trennwand/Jaopanmatten


----------



## DbSam (26. Juni 2017)

Zwei Vorschläge, welche Du garantiert nicht umsetzt:

Vorschlag 1:
Das Teil, welches Du einhängst, das kannst Du von oben verschrauben. Da schwimmt dann nichts mehr auf.

Vorschlag 2:
Im Baumarkt kannst Du Dich bei den Aluprofilen mal umschauen. Daraus solltest Du etwas ohne Gammelwasser konstruieren können.
Auch diese könnte man oben zusätzlich verschrauben ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Juni 2017)

Leg doch einfach einen (mehrere) Pflasterstein(e) unter, fertig.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Juni 2017)

HT-Rohre mit Sand füllen.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juni 2017)

Alu (ausgenommen spezielle Legierungen) hat im Wasser nix verloren.
Korrosion....weil die schützende Oxydschicht unter Wasser nicht stabil ist. 

Die Stegplatten bekommen ja etwas Last unter den Japanmatten.
Da wäre ein Rahmen aus Edelstahl gut.
Das Material kostet nicht die Welt.
Man kann auch alles schrauben...nieten...

Für __ Hel-X ist das 15er Gitter recht grob.
So 10x10 mm wäre besser.
12 er oder 13er Hel-X ist doch recht gut...im Verhältnis Liter/Oberfläche..

Hast Du einen BA in der oder den Biokammern??


----------



## DbSam (26. Juni 2017)

Ich schrieb:


DbSam schrieb:


> Zwei Vorschläge, welche Du garantiert nicht umsetzt:






ThorstenC schrieb:


> Alu ... hat im Wasser nix verloren.
> Korrosion....weil die schützende Oxydschicht unter Wasser nicht stabil ist.


...  im neutralen Bereich zwischen 4,5 bis 8,5 aber schon.


Ansonsten würde ich grundsätzlich ebenfalls eine Konstruktion aus Edelstahl bevorzugen.
Und wahrscheinlich sogar ganz simpel in der Wand verankert und diese Befestigung aber ordentlich abgedichtet. Das ist in jedem Fall stabil.
Bei allen anderen Lösungen muss man schauen, dass das Gebastel nicht irgendwo versehentlich scheuert.
HT-Rohr-Gebastel wäre mir von Beginn an zu wackelig ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juni 2017)

Alu...muss man immer differenziert betrachten.
Konnte mir letztens eine 10m lange Segellyacht ansehen. ...Rumpf und Oberdeck seewasserfeste Alulegierung.
Selber gebaut natürlich.

Nimmt man irgendwas, kann es nette Eisbilder geben.
Irgendwo hier ist auch der link zu Wikipedia mit der Erklärung, warum.....und den chem. Formeln.
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...at-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer?limitstart=0

Neutral ist ph 7.
Alles.drunter ist sauer....alles drüber basisch.
Was sich in irgendeinem Teich irgendwo einpegelt...kann keiner vorhersehen. ..zuviele Faktoren..Ausgangswasser....Beton im Teich..Tier und Pflanzenwelt oder auch chemische Dosierexperimente um irgendwas im Teichwasser zu bewirken.

So ein Edelstahlrahmen mit 4 Füßen. ..Winkel ..Querstreben..geschraubt oder genietet.
Oder nett WIG geschweisst.

Bohren und Gewindeschneiden mit passenden Werkzeug....gibt es u.a. bei Firma Würth....

Vielleicht findet Florian irgendwo ein passendes Edelstahltischgestell....und kürzt die Füsse ein....


----------



## DbSam (26. Juni 2017)

Den Link kenne ich schon länger ...  
... und die Sedimentfallen werden immer noch mit einem Rahmen aus Aluprofil angeboten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Neutral ist ph 7.


Das ist mir bewusst. 
Wenn Du genau auf den Punkt möchtest, dann formuliere ich halt etwas um:


DbSam schrieb:


> ... im neutralen Bereich zwischen 4,5 bis 8,5 aber schon.





Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Juni 2017)

Wer sich eine richtige Batterie bauen will, mixt auch noch Metalle...

Noch eine Idee....in Edelstahl:
Als ich auf der "Suche" nach einem Edelstahl- Treppengeländer für die Teichtreppe war, hatte ich auch diverse "Fertigteillösungen" unter Beobachtung.

Es gibt Rohre und fertige Rohrverbinder (Ecken, Bögen, T- Stücke Klemmung) in Edelstahl. ebay-suche "Edelstahl Geländer"
Auch daraus lässt sich etwas "konstruieren" als stabile Auflage für die "Lichtstegplatten" oder Lochbleche....

Es geht natürlich auch sehr einfach in z.B. PVC 32mm und den passenden Formstücken aus der PVC- Welt.de....aber oben Rohre offen oder Entlüftungsbohrungen.


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zahlenverdreher!Mein Vorschlag wäre solch ein Obstkorb.Die sind zum 0 Tarif in Gaststätten zu haben denn die wissen oft nicht wohin damit.  
Ohne diese Stapelaufsätze sind sie 9,5 cm hoch, also ideal für dein Vorhaben.
Die Löcher sind 1cm groß, ein paar Kabelbindern .....billiger geht es wohl kaum und erfüllt den Zweck.
Ich kann nicht sagen ob sie Aufschwimmen ein paar Steine werden wohl kein Problem werden.
Viel Spaß noch bei Deinem Teichbau sieht gut aus bis jetzt.


----------



## mitch (26. Juni 2017)

dn75 oder dn50 rohr mit beton ausgießen und dann latten aus __ Douglasie andübeln, 2 - 4 solche dinger sollten die Lichtstegplatten auf abstand halten


----------



## samorai (26. Juni 2017)

Wozu ist denn die Trennung und Japanmatten?
Die Belüftung liegt auf der Medienauflage und der Dreck rieselt da durch und wird deswegen nicht wieder von der Luft angesaugt und aufgewirbelt.
Da schickt man kein Wasser durch, eher oben rüber.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 186831
> 
> dn75 oder dn50 rohr mit beton ausgießen und dann latten aus __ Douglasie andübeln, 2 - 4 solche dinger sollten die Lichtstegplatten auf abstand halten


Meinst du die Bretter übeleben eine Saison? Rumfliegen tun hier auf jeden Fall noch ein paar. Beton ist auch vor Ort.

Denkbar wären auch WPC Bretter. 
Diese sind jedoch nicht genormt in der Zusammensetzung.
Zur Dichte konnte ich daher keine eindeutigen Aussagen finden.
Auf Betonfüße gedübelt sollten sie aber unten bleiben.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

Hier aus einem anderen Forum:



			
				guimo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit M12 er Edelstahlschrauben, die du durch die 15 x 15 mm Löcher schraubst ? Eine VA Mutter + eine VA Karosseriescheibe auf eine etwas längere VA Schraube drehen, durch das Loch der Lichtplatte stecken und dann oben wieder eine VA Mutter + eine VA Karosseriescheibe. Die Lichtplatten stehen dann auf den Köpfen der Schraube.



Das finde ich am besten bisher.


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meinst du die Bretter übeleben eine Saison?


Venedig steht immer noch da 

Holz hält schon was aus wenn es zu 100% unterwasser bleibt ==> http://www.holzwurm-page.de/holz/holz/haltbarkeit.htm


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2017)

Und wäs sprich gegen die oben erwähnten HT Rohre gefüllt mit Beton fürs Gewicht und gegen stehendes Wasser???


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wäs sprich gegen die oben erwähnten HT Rohre gefüllt mit Beton fürs Gewicht und gegen stehendes Wasser???


Das man Beton anmachen muss?

Ein paar Schrauben sind doch viel schneller montiert und auch demontiert.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Juni 2017)

Aber Sand muß man nicht  anmachen, nur rein machen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2017)

Aber du schreibst doch: 





Teich4You schrieb:


> Es darf/soll nichts an der Wand verschraubt werden.


und was heißt anmachen, haben die Säcke neuerdings einen eingebauten Mischer mit Wasservorat den man nur noch an machen und ins Loch gießen muss


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Aber Sand muß man nicht  anmachen, nur rein machen.


Rohre muss man trotzdem kaufen und zurecht sägen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Aber du schreibst doch:
> und was heißt anmachen, haben die Säcke neuerdings einen eingebauten Mischer mit Wasservorat den man nur noch an machen und ins Loch gießen muss


Möpmöpmöp


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das man Beton anmachen muss?


ich mische den nur an


----------



## Nori (27. Juni 2017)

Um bei den HT Rohren zu bleiben - man kann auch die kleinste Muffe nehmen und beidseitig mit dem entsprechenden Deckel verschließen - da kann man Sand oder Kies etc. einfüllen - der wird nicht mal nass. Dann kann man auch ne Schraube durch den Deckel befestigen (mit Mutter und Scheibe) und den Deckel dann auf die Muffe drücken..... Das sieht sauber aus, gibt keinerlei Gammel-Angriffsfläche und es ist bestimmt biologisch unbedenklich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juni 2017)

Jo auch eine gute Idee Nori.

Ich bleibe bei den Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben. 
Steine und Sand, sowie HT Rohre habe ich nicht da und auf den Dreck habe ich auch kein Bock gerade. 

Vielleicht finden sich ja weitere Ideen für andere Leute mit ähnlichen Problemen.
Ich bin erst mal raus.
Danke für die Mühe.


----------

